# New Confession underway?



## Sebastian Heck (Dec 3, 2007)

Hay anyone heard about the effort of Samuel Logan (Executive Secretary of the World Reformed Fellowship/Chancellor Westminster Theol. Seminary) and others are involved in - the creation of a new confession for use in Presbyterian circles?
I have heard it mention here and there, but nothing specifc.

That raises the question regarding why it is valiable to keep to the old and tried confessions, even if they have to be open to revision, instead of starting from scratch... But then again, they might not start from scratch but tweak the WCF beyond recognition...!?


----------



## larryjf (Dec 3, 2007)

It is being created by the WRF.
As the WRF is not Presbyterian, but more broadly Reformed, it will not be specifically designed for the Presbyterian denomination.

It is also meant to be a statement of faith, not a confession of faith as such, nor a catechism. One of the purposes is to address modern issues that may not be found in the historical confessions. Another purpose is to have a more broadly define Reformed theology that transcends denominational distinctives.

Much of the historic confessions dealt with Protestants in opposition to Catholics. Our modern times also have the Church fighting Islam, Atheism, and numerous other "points of view" that the new statement of faith will seek to address.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 3, 2007)

larryjf said:


> It is being created by the WRF.
> As the WRF is not Presbyterian, but more broadly Reformed, it will not be specifically designed for the Presbyterian denomination.
> 
> It is also meant to be a statement of faith, not a confession of faith as such, nor a catechism. One of the purposes is to address modern issues that may not be found in the historical confessions. Another purpose is to have a more broadly define Reformed theology that transcends denominational distinctives.
> ...



Sounds interesting.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 3, 2007)

larryjf said:


> It is being created by the WRF.
> As the WRF is not Presbyterian, but more broadly Reformed, it will not be specifically designed for the Presbyterian denomination.
> 
> It is also meant to be a statement of faith, not a confession of faith as such, nor a catechism. One of the purposes is to address modern issues that may not be found in the historical confessions. Another purpose is to have a more broadly define Reformed theology that transcends denominational distinctives.
> ...




I think that is why my denomination - the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland - has a Testimony in addition to the Westminster Standards, so that matters not addressed (in great detail) in the WCF can be expanded upon.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 3, 2007)

WOuld there be anything wrong in writing a new confession? Find all the disagreements, or ambiguities that are discussed here, and settle it once and for all. Do not leave anything to the interpretation of many. For instance, Amyrauldism, just make it clear and squelch it. And whatever else. EP, musical instruements etc etc etc..


----------



## MW (Dec 3, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I think that is why my denomination - the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland - has a Testimony in addition to the Westminster Standards, so that matters not addressed (in great detail) in the WCF can be expanded upon.



Doesn't the Testimony deal with Christian aberrations?

The early creeds define catholic Christianity and counter non Christian religions. A new confession could only be partisan.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 3, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> WOuld there be anything wrong in writing a new confession? Find all the disagreements, or ambiguities that are discussed here, and settle it once and for all. Do not leave anything to the interpretation of many. For instance, Amyrauldism, just make it clear and squelch it. And whatever else. EP, musical instruements etc etc etc..



We'll always find something to argue about.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 3, 2007)

We already have a new, more accurate confession of faith. It's called the 1689 London Baptist Confession.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 3, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> We'll always find something to argue about.


----------



## KMK (Dec 3, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> We already have a new, more accurate confession of faith. It's called the 1689 London Baptist Confession.



Clever! (and brave!)


----------



## Reformed Musings (Dec 3, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> We'll always find something to argue about.



No we won't!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 3, 2007)

KMK said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > We already have a new, more accurate confession of faith. It's called the 1689 London Baptist Confession.
> ...



And a little crazy! But I was never one to shy away from a sarcastic remark.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is why my denomination - the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland - has a Testimony in addition to the Westminster Standards, so that matters not addressed (in great detail) in the WCF can be expanded upon.
> ...




If I have understood you correctly, I think the answer is yes. Our's deals with stuff like social covenanting etc. And expands on stuff like paedo-baptism, exlcusive psalmody, non-use of instruments etc.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2007)

> The early creeds define catholic Christianity and counter non Christian religions. A new confession could only be partisan.



I think there are some things that the early creeds do not cover - such as Darwinian evolution or Marxism.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Dec 4, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> We already have a new, more accurate confession of faith. It's called the 1689 London Baptist Confession.


 We were talking about REFORMED confessions here...!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> We already have a new, more accurate confession of faith. It's called the 1689 London Baptist Confession.




If 1689 is new, I would not like to see old.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 4, 2007)

Sebastian Heck said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > We already have a new, more accurate confession of faith. It's called the 1689 London Baptist Confession.
> ...



touche!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 4, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > We already have a new, more accurate confession of faith. It's called the 1689 London Baptist Confession.
> ...



1689 is new*er* than the 1646 WCF. That was my point.

Man, it kind of loses its humor when you have to explain it...


----------



## Matthias (Dec 4, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



Yes, yes it does  hehe


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



I know...just pulling your leg.


----------

